# Steamy water planet discovered



## Brian G Turner (Feb 21, 2012)

Distant waterworld discovered:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17117030


----------



## chopper (Feb 21, 2012)

(kevin costner not included...)


----------



## Dave (Feb 21, 2012)

> The high temperatures and pressures would form exotic materials like 'hot ice' or 'superfluid water



*Ice 9*...!


----------

